# How high can bettas jump?



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

I hear all these (horror) stories about bettas jumping to their deaths. Personally, I have never had any of my bettas jump. But my present sorority tank is in a rimless tank and I'm wondering how low I should keep the water in order to prevent any suicide jumps. 

2-3 inches from the rimtop okay for the water level? :-?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Lids are better because of the humidity they trap. But I would lower it 5 inches and cover the surface in floating plants.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

I would think 2-3 inches would be enough.

Edit: rimless tanks looks amazing! If your really worried, you can get white craft mesh and make your own lid or get some plexiglass that can keep the rimless look.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Floating plants.


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

I think like anything else it depends on the Betta & how close to the side the Betta is. My girls go crazy jumping up & over each other when its dinner time but so far nobody has gotten any real air. I would put some kind of light weight cover on it to just be safe.


----------



## horsyqueen (Nov 13, 2012)

I have 2 open top tanks and two with tops. Overall I prefer open top as they look better. I have never had a fish actually jump the tank and the glass on one of them only reaches a few Cm above the water line, the other alot above. 
I used to have a jumping plakat that jumped his seperator.

I think 2-3 inches are fine.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

About 3 inches should be plenty enough to prevent them from jumping out. Mine used to jump until they got older.. one still does, she'll jump into your hand if you lower it enough, as well as jump out for food. Don't need floating plants.. if they want to jump they will find any opening and do so.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I have had mine jump 5" high (one did who holds the record in my house for the last two years) and 10" across :lol: however that was for food and not much else for reasons. 2-3 inches is fine, and recommended especially for those happy jumpers.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Sena Hansler said:


> I have had mine jump 5" high (one did who holds the record in my house for the last two years) and 10" across


That's insane.


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

They were insane :lol: every jump they made I measured... Average jump was 2.5-3 inches, record 5


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Its still safer to have floating plants plus Bettas love the roots they can hide in.


----------



## babystarz (Aug 3, 2012)

Well, here's my sorority in action: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d1baYtkoqFE

You can see the white female gets pretty good air, she could easily jump 6 inches at feeding time. I normally keep the lid on that tank when feeding for this reason.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Water Sprite is a good plant and I am pretty sure dwarf Water Lettuce and frogbit.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

awww I wish u could keep males together like that  I always feel bad for Sushi being all alone. oh well...cute fish/tank by the way


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you got a ten or twenty gallon some Cories or WCMM.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

A lid is an absolute must, my girl can jump a good 3 inches! She did jump out of her tank once (through a tiny hole barely a half inch big in the lid) and was out of the water at least a half an hour. She's ok, and now almost 3 months later, you would never even know she jumped.

But please, please, please get a lid and cover all holes with something breathable so you don't have to go through what I did.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Floating plants can act as a lid. Why dont you want a lid?


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

The whole point of a rimless tank is to have nothing obstructing the view of the tank, including covers on top. And while I know it's stupid to not have (esp w/ bettas potentially jumping) I would rather lower the water level to a safe distance from the top rim rather than put a lid on it.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Option said:


> The whole point of a rimless tank is to have nothing obstructing the view of the tank, including covers on top. And while I know it's stupid to not have (esp w/ bettas potentially jumping) I would rather lower the water level to a safe distance from the top rim rather than put a lid on it.



You'll need to lower it at least 5 to 6 inches then. Like I said, I know my girl can jump at least 3, but others have had some jump much higher.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would say 3 inches with plenty of floating objects will work.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

sainthogan said:


> You'll need to lower it at least 5 to 6 inches then.


Do you know how insane this is?!! That would mean a male betta could easily clear the tank partitions (with plenty of hangtime)! :lol:


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Please note, long finned males VS females or PLAKATS will always vary. My females can jump very well. One of my fry eluded the net, cup, ladle, by jumping pretty dang high - and she is only 7 weeks! 

However none of my males get their full body out of the water.

Find some nice acrylic, drill holes in it and perhaps make a feeding hole by remount a piece and attaching it via hinge. Keeps it clean and clear looking without a bulky hood, but that way you won't worry. I don't have lids on my male's tanks. But I also know my fish individually - and which ones are trouble makers (aka failed wannabe elvolutioners :lol


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I like the using the Mesh Ideas.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Floating plants do not stop females, especially if it is feeding time.

My girls don't go for height, they go for length. I have one girl who went through this weird phase where she would jump and stick to the wall of the tank briefly.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

Floating objects certainly don't stop my girl from jumping.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Well, to summarize: it varies from betta to betta on how high they may jump. If you get to know your fish and their behaviors first, then you will know the appropriate course of action.
Until then, lower the water approx 2-4 inches and go from there. 

Also, post pictures of your tank please! I love rimless tanks. <3


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

Silverfang said:


> Floating plants do not stop females, especially if it is feeding time.
> 
> My girls don't go for height, they go for length. I have one girl who went through this weird phase where she would jump and stick to the wall of the tank briefly.


:lol: Mine did that. One would actually get my attention by jumping out against the glass, sticking, plopping back in the water. And repeat.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

I expect much of that tonight. I just bought frozen brine shrimp.


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

xjenuhfur said:


> Well, to summarize: it varies from betta to betta on how high they may jump. If you get to know your fish and their behaviors first, then you will know the appropriate course of action.
> Until then, lower the water approx 2-4 inches and go from there.
> 
> Also, post pictures of your tank please! I love rimless tanks. <3


Here you go....enjoy.  BTW the water is about 1.5 inches from the rim top in these pics.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Depens on how many floating plants and what kind.


----------



## xjenuhfur (Jan 30, 2012)

Oh it looks so good so far!!
I can't wait to see once you get more plants and stuff in there.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

Ive never measured it but estimated it appears my water level to top of lid is about 6-7" and I can hear my plakat smack of the top of the lid when he spooks...id say he could probably go a little higher too, however my long finned double tail can barely get out of his own way let alone jump...guess depends on the fish and the type of fish. I dont think id ever be able to trust my plakat without a lid.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

One solution would be is to go to a small hardware store (Ace, TruValue) and ask them to cut a piece of hardware cloth. They'll show you the different mesh sizes it comes in. 1/4 inch should be best. If it's cut just right, you can place it on the rim of the tank and you shouldn't be able to see it. It is rigid enough not to sag, like I think plastic canvas would. I'd use some clear packing tape along the back to make a "hinged" lid for feeding. Hardware cloth is to heavy for those eager beavers to lift (while they could bust through plastic canvas). I've learned what clever, determined little monkeys these fish are! Plus, anything for a snack!!


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

P. S. Home Depot, Lowes will not custom cut a piece of hardware cloth for you. If (and when) the help there figures out what hardware cloth is, they are more than happy to sell you a roll 40' by 12'. Only the small stores will cut it to fit your fish tank. Plus, I don't think the piece you buy will cost over $1. If you want to go the extra mile, paint it with some white spray paint made for outdoor metal.
I know about this b/c as a child in the 60s-70s, my Mom decided to raise a shoal of swordtails. Talk about jumpers! She bought a $7 fish (lovely b/w speckled one) and it jumped into a waiting cat's mouth! Another jumped into her handbag- she didn't notice it until it was waaaay too late :0( After these 2 incidents she used the hardware cloth with a large rock on it for good measure. (That was a $7 fish in 1972 prices. She was not pleased with the cat. But, what's a kitty gonna do?)


----------

